# Marriage to non EU national



## stephen1381 (30 Sep 2008)

I'm hoping to get advice from someone who has been in a similar situation.

My fiance is a non EU national, we are planning to get married soon. We are unsure if we should get married in Ireland or abroad (she has never been to Ireland). If we do decide to get married in Ireland, can she come here on a tourist visa for the wedding and then apply for residency? I am from Ireland myself and we are planning to live here in ireland when we get married. 

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## niceoneted (30 Sep 2008)

Anyone entering the country can get up to 90 days as a tourist visa although this is not normally given on a first visit. 
Are you living abroad with her at the moment? Where is she from? She could most likely come in on a tourist visa and then once your married you would have to apply for residency. 
Lots of people have done this previously. 
Congratulations by the way.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Sep 2008)

www.citizensinformation.ie should have some info about this.


----------



## cinders (30 Sep 2008)

I think it will depend on what country she is from as some non-EU countries still require a visa to enter the country.

Have a look on: http://www.inis.gov.ie/en/INIS/Pages/WP07000002
& http://www.immigrationboards.com/viewforum.php?f=34
& http://www.immigrantcouncil.ie/index.php


----------



## stephen1381 (30 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

No I am in Ireland and she is working back home. I am just wondering if it would be messy if she came here on a tourist visa for the wedding. Think it would be less hassle to get married abroad but it would be nice to get married here in Ireland


----------



## niceoneted (30 Sep 2008)

Actually Cinders is right I forgot it will depend where she is from as to whether she will require an entry visa.  You could alternatively have a wedding in her country and have another one here. If she has never been here before are you sure she will like it here?


----------



## stephen1381 (30 Sep 2008)

Yeah shes Jordanian so she requires a visa


----------



## niceoneted (30 Sep 2008)

Well it may take some time for the visa to be issued. You  will need proof of the marriage to get the visa so it make take a while once your married. When are you hoping all this to happen? 
She should be able to produce all documents she uses to get the visa to the immigration officer at the entry point to.


----------



## bond-007 (1 Oct 2008)

You would be best to have the marriage outside of Ireland and get a spousal visa then. If she attempted to enter Ireland as a tourist to get married would not go down well at the DOJ as there would have been some deception involved to procure the original entry.


----------



## stephen1381 (1 Oct 2008)

Bond, I thought so, probably best to get married abroad. Thanks to everyone for their input


----------



## Brooklyn (1 Oct 2008)

Keep in mind that even if you get married abroad you will still have to apply to the DOJ for her to be allowed live here. I think the application process is running at about twelve months at the moment. She should be granted the right to enter and remain during the time the application is pending but this permission probably won't give her the right to work so make sure you're earning enough to cover both of you.

Also make sure that you can clearly document a long relationship with her. If they get even a sniff that she might be marrying you just for your Irish/EU citizenship they'll deny her application.


----------



## stephen1381 (1 Oct 2008)

If we get married abroad she should be granted residency in about 6 weeks and a work permit in 12-18 months


----------



## bond-007 (1 Oct 2008)

She should get the work permit at the same time.


----------



## Brooklyn (2 Oct 2008)

bond-007 said:


> She should get the work permit at the same time.



If she's from Jordan, she won't. It's pretty much only non-visa required nationals, and in particular those from certain countries (eg USA, Canada) that tend to get full residency/employment rights straightaway.


----------



## bond-007 (2 Oct 2008)

I didn't know that. The last person I knew that did this was a Canadian lady who married an Irish man and she was granted full residency/work rights on production of a marriage cert and Irish spouse's passport.


----------

